# Alle Games minimieren sich zur Taskleiste



## docday (8. Februar 2012)

Auf dem Zweitrechner den mein Junge momentan hat minimieren sich seit ein paar Tagen alle Games auf die Taskleiste. Nach einem Klick darauf geht es normal weiter bis es nach ein paar Minuten wieder passiert.
Irgendein Programm stört aber leider weis ich nicht welches obwohl nichts neues installiert wurde. Diverse Vorschläge aus dem Internet brachten keinen Erfolg.
Grafik Treiber (8800GTX) wurden ältere und die neuesten schon getestet aber auch hier Null Erfolg.!
Die Suche nach Viren und Malware war ebenfalls negativ. 

Wer kennt Tricks und Tipps ?


----------



## Myst007 (8. Februar 2012)

Ist eine Firewall drauf?
Habe das Problem auch oft.
Wenn ich der nicht sage ob das Programm aufs I-net zugreifen darf oder nicht, minimiert die meine Programme auch immer bis ich es bestätige.


----------



## docday (8. Februar 2012)

Die OS eigene ist deaktiviert und nur die vom Router ist aktiv. Das minimieren passiert bei Offline Spielen genauso wie bei Online.


----------



## Myst007 (8. Februar 2012)

Hmm ist die Tastatur vielleicht kaputt das da die win taste hängt?
Kannst aber auch mal Game Booster installieren Game Booster 3.0 Free Download, Speed Up PC for Top Gaming Performance
oder mal nach und nach Hintergrund-Programme schließen. 
Irgend ein Programm wird da herum zicken


----------



## docday (10. Februar 2012)

Leider gibt es keine guten Nachrichten....
Habe nun Game Booster probiert aber ohne positives Resultat. Die minimierung ist wie gehabt.
Um eine komplette Neuinstallation werde ich wohl nicht herum kommen.?


----------



## Myst007 (10. Februar 2012)

Hmm das ist schlecht :/ 
Es wäre die einfachste Möglichkeit, könntest das System aber auch mal mit Hijack untersuchen und das Log-File hier hochladen 
http://www.trojaner-board.de/51130-anleitung-hijackthis.html


----------



## docday (15. Februar 2012)

Habs mal mit *HijackThis* laufen lassen aber nichts gefunden.
Nun gut, hab das OS neu aufgesetzt, denn der Junge wollte Zocken. Danach war das Problem weg.


----------

